# Barrel Prospect?



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an 18 yr old mare who loves barrels. I had to stop however as it is hard on her. I think your horse needs a little weight on She looks so skinny. My horse though is all muscle and that is the way barrel horses always seem to me, if she likes it and is able I say go for it. My baby loved to do it it was just to hard on her.


----------



## bthny158 (Jul 1, 2007)

She is on the skinny side. I had her at a friends pasture because it was easier to practice barrels over there....for some reason Pebbles got really skinny while she was there so I'm working on getting her fat again.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

What kind of injury? How did she injure herself?


----------



## MiniHorseLvr (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it...especially since she's been injured before (how was she injured?). 
If you are looking for a critique none of these pictures can be critiqued well. You should get a picture of her standing as square as she can without her head turned. Try to get pics on all four sides and close ups of her front and back legs.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

My opion is that she is on the old side to teach her barrel racing (but i am refeering to TOP barrel racing) she (her image) has along way to come. Her muscel tone, is not nice, and she is skinny. As she gets older, it will become more difficult to keep on. But no means, if she is good then she is good, i haven't seen her perform, but im only judging on her conformation and age. 

Cheers


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

as i see it will take about 6 months just to get this horse up in shape, wieght shape and toning, just remember a horse may think it's 3 but it's not, a older horse will take more time to heal, why put a horse who's been out to pasture most of her life through a lot of stress


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree. she is 17 and IMO she should be thinking about living a slower life at this stage not starting a strenuous barrel racing regime. 

i understand she has been somewhere that has obviously taken a toll on her weight but still, she is in a condition that will take some time to get her fit again.

if it were me (and i know its not) but i would leave her to live out her older days and maybe work on getting a younger horse if you are keen on barrel racing.

at the risk of sounding too harsh, i dont believe any full on training etc should happen at all with her. but im an old softy and maybe i baby my older horses too much but i believe that once that reach that age and have done so much for us, its time to do something for them. i like easy, leisurely riding for older horses.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Put some weight on the girl do alot backing and cantering up hills to build her hindquarters!!! Nice fast trot will also build some muscle tone. Because she is a little older keep the exercise and training slow to start out. 17 yo is NOT too old to barrel train a horse if they are in good health. One of my friends has a 26 yo mare that runs 1d-2d everytime. She was trained at 16 yo and she was extremely skinny and frail when she bought her. Good feet and quick legs are must but keep in mind (I dont know how tall she is) but there are arenas for everyone. Beginners, intermediate, expert. They also have shows where you can take your horse and run them just for fun. No money, no entry. Just for play. Just take some time and work with her on gaining weight and building muscle. Remember you want to muscle under fat.


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

She looks to have some gaited blood in her..I dont know if its the way she is in the last picture or not . She is a bit thin but nothing that cant be fixed with proper feed and wormings and regular vet check..17 is not old and i myself have seen horses in there 20's go on to barrel race..It will be a bit stressful for her but with proper care and vet checks she should be fine..
Are you planning on just for fun or to get serious?
If you are wanting to get serious, id say practice with her and move on to a younger horse..

She is really pretty and has a nice expression and head


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd take it slow with her...but your choice. 
I agree w/ Jazzy though.


----------

